# If Null was a girl what would he smell like and dress in? Would you date or pump and dump him?



## Mikeula2099 (Nov 4, 2019)

I feel like Null would have his regular hair but dye one streak a unique color like purple or blue and would wear Old Navy. I imagine he would smell like mountain dew and strawberries and wear brightly colored panties and always wear toe socks Edit: I forgot to add I would date Null and maybe potentially even marry him but after a while try to get him to engage in 3 ways and maybe some minor cuckoldry to keep things exciting


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Nov 4, 2019)

He would be a total Bull Dyke


----------



## Jmz_33 (Nov 4, 2019)

We get it, you want to fuck null, but don’t want others to think your gay. Get over yourself.


----------



## Mikeula2099 (Nov 4, 2019)

Jmz_33 said:


> We get it, you want to fuck null, but don’t want others to think your gay. Get over yourself.


how can I be gay when I said i was imagining he was a girl? that makes no sense. i think you are projecting your own gay on to me


----------



## Aria (Nov 4, 2019)

Are you gay?


----------



## Azovka (Nov 4, 2019)

Why does this thread exist? And why can’t I get it out of my mind now?

And since we’re at it, he’d be the chubby “next door neighbour” kind.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Nov 4, 2019)

He'd just be Amberlynn.


----------



## Cantercoin (Nov 4, 2019)

Just admit you're gay for null and save us all the trouble


----------



## Mikeula2099 (Nov 4, 2019)

Cantercoin said:


> Just admit you're gay for null and save us all the trouble


look, if i was gay I would admit I am gay. but I am not gay. if i was gay I would imagine fucking Null balls deep. but I said If he was a girl..which gay men do not have sex with girls


----------



## Niggernerd (Nov 4, 2019)

Frilly sundress and lesbian butch hair.


----------



## Jmz_33 (Nov 4, 2019)

Mikeula2099 said:


> how can I be gay when I said i was imagining he was a girl? that makes no sense. i think you are projecting your own gay on to me


“All I said was I would TOTALLY bone Null if he had a vagina! I wouldn’t talk about fucking if he was a guy, that would be REALLY weird.”



Mikeula2099 said:


> look, if i was gay I would admit I am gay. but I am not gay. if i was gay I would imagine fucking Null balls deep. but I said If he was a girl..which gay men do not have sex with girls


OP is gay.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 4, 2019)

He'd smell like shit


----------



## Mikeula2099 (Nov 4, 2019)

Jmz_33 said:


> OP is gay.


please stop derailing this thread with trolling and slander. this thread is to discuss what Null would be like as a girl


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 4, 2019)

Would her name be Nill?


----------



## HeyYou (Nov 4, 2019)

Welcome back, buddy!


----------



## Mikeula2099 (Nov 4, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Would her name be Nill?


had not thought of that. i do think Null (or Nill) would not take hormonal birth control as the side effects reduce libido


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Nov 4, 2019)

Nulls mom is kinda hot I'd fuck her


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 4, 2019)

HARD PASS


----------



## Mushroom Soup (Nov 4, 2019)

This thread is a trap to catch all the perverts on KF, isn't it?


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Nov 4, 2019)

Null flew to Europe to get his sex reassigned. You can get all your questions answered if you sometime meet her.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 4, 2019)

This is the worst thing I've read all day.


----------



## Keystone (Nov 4, 2019)

Mushroom Soup said:


> This thread is a trap to catch all the perverts on KF, isn't it?


I mean you responded. But so did I. Fuck.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Nov 4, 2019)

I thought he was, he was just in the closet about itm


----------



## Cat Flatulence (Nov 4, 2019)

This looks like girl Null to me. Yeah i'd date him. He's not retarded which i like. He'd smell of very little, which would be anticlimactic and disappointing but i'd let it slide because i want my fan badge.


----------



## Mikeula2099 (Nov 4, 2019)

Cat Flatulence said:


> View attachment 997341 This looks like girl Null to me. Yeah i'd date him. He's not exceptional which i like. He'd smell of very little, which would be anticlimactic and disappointing but i'd let it slide because i want my fan badge.


that is almost exactly how I pictuerd him too! i mean the half white would just be a streak but ! very close. I bet Nullwould really like Owls a lot, he seems like he would be that kind of girl, also having necklaces with old skelton keys on them to be unique


----------



## Jmz_33 (Nov 4, 2019)

Would you fuck Mikeula2099 if he was a girl?


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Nov 4, 2019)

What weight range is female Null?


----------



## Mikeula2099 (Nov 4, 2019)

Rice Is Ready said:


> What weight range is female Null?


i would say female Null would be 4 inchs shorter and 80 pounds lighter, so Girl Null would be THICC and also have amazing firm tits, like D cups and perky nipples that are bright pink


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 4, 2019)

Cat Flatulence said:


> View attachment 997341 This looks like girl Null to me. Yeah i'd date him. He's not exceptional which i like. He'd smell of very little, which would be anticlimactic and disappointing but i'd let it slide because i want my fan badge.



I doubt fem-Null would be gothic.


----------



## No Exit (Nov 4, 2019)

WeWuzFinns said:


> Null flew to Europe to get his sex reassigned. You can get all your questions answered if you sometime meet her.


If Null trooned out would he force his pronouns on us?


----------



## Mikeula2099 (Nov 4, 2019)

I do think girl Null would be the kind who wants to get on top and ride it and would like it rough with some minor choking.


----------



## Jmz_33 (Nov 4, 2019)

Mikeula2099 said:


> please stop derailing this thread with trolling and slander. this thread is to discuss what Null would be like as a girl


Ok Coomer.


----------



## Cat Flatulence (Nov 4, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> I doubt fem-Null would be gothic.


Nor do i, was the best i could do, i mean i hardly lack descriptive ability but i am half-assing this thread. Tone it down a bit with the goth, keep the features and we are in the right area.


----------



## Mikeula2099 (Nov 4, 2019)

Cat Flatulence said:


> Nor do i, was the best i could do, i mean i hardly lack descriptive ability but i am half-assing this thread. Tone it down a bit with the goth, keep the features and we are in the right area.


now i am curious, has Null ever used the female filter on those pic apps?


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Nov 4, 2019)

I would be too concerned that Null's pimp loses his payment processor and then the pimp beats the shit out of me for not having any cash


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Nov 4, 2019)

https://kiwifarms.net/members/mikeula.3760/
		

For those of you who don't know OP is a socking tranny chaser.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 4, 2019)

What the fuck is this deviant ass thread?


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Nov 4, 2019)

Mikeula2099 said:


> look, if i was gay I would admit I am gay. but I am not gay. if i was gay I would imagine fucking Null balls deep. but I said If he was a girl..which gay men do not have sex with girls



First thing I thought of when I read this limp-wristed defense of your faggotry:


----------



## Cat Flatulence (Nov 4, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> What the fuck is this deviant ass thread?


You made me laugh in real life.


Rand /pol/ said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/members/mikeula.3760/
> 
> 
> For those of you who don't know OP is a socking tranny chaser.


I know, it says right under the OP's avatar. OP, message me, i am dating a troon. Let's discuss.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Nov 4, 2019)

fat


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 4, 2019)

As it stands now, NOEL the girl is a Brenda... That's a Midwest 10, She would not be a pump and dump but would be what 90% of the guys on the farm would settle on and live happily ever after, she is Trad as fuck has child birthing hips and loves to bake, she is an amazing house maker and has a festive spirit, she dresses (when you first meet her) in nice Sunday best dresses (after she pops a few kids out she wears nice moomoos everyday) in the spring she smells like lemonade, in the summer she smells like an ocean breeze, in the fall she smells of cinnamon and pumpkin spice and In the winter she smells of Pine and Hot chocolate.


10/10 would marry NOEL


----------



## YayLasagna (Nov 4, 2019)

I don't like you, OP.


----------



## Mikeula2099 (Nov 4, 2019)

YayLasagna said:


> I don't like you, OP.


would you like me better if I was a girl?


----------



## A Grey Cat (Nov 4, 2019)

Here to leave a comment before null either does and locks this thread or someone else does


I'd be friends with a girl null but get me drunk enough and I'll do anything so long as she's legal and not packing a salami between her thighs


----------



## YayLasagna (Nov 4, 2019)

Mikeula2099 said:


> would you like me better if I was a girl?


My dislike is blind to gender and ethnicity. I don't like you OP.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 4, 2019)

Look if you wouldn't fuck NOEL at least once you only bang dangerhairs because you are working yourself up to dudes.

If you don't plz NOEL you're the gayest fag alive


----------



## Shmidty Werbenmanjenson (Nov 4, 2019)

@Null what do you smell like


----------



## SmileyTimeDayCare (Nov 4, 2019)

I would imagine Joshanna would smell like cheese.


----------



## Burnernumber2000230 (Nov 4, 2019)

F.E.E.D  J.O.S.H.U.A


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Nov 4, 2019)

She would smell like rubbing alcohol and dress in a baggy shirt and sweatpants. Probably wouldn’t date as she would break up with me.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 4, 2019)

Burnernumber2000230 said:


> F.E.E.D  J.O.S.H.U.A


Dood hell yeah. NOEL is the fed instead of the feeder THICC as hell


----------



## BingBong (Nov 4, 2019)

He would smell like 2-day-old borscht.


----------



## Freya (Nov 4, 2019)

He'd freak out at you for farting around him and say "Are you seriously doing that?" a lot


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 4, 2019)

I'd tread him like a carnival ride.
I mean it kinda fits since he's from Florida and I'm pretty sure that's where carnies originated from.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Nov 4, 2019)

I imagine he'd smell like BO and Cheetos


I mean, guy or girl, he runs a forum so he can't smell great. It's the law


----------



## ОТСТАЛАЯ ПИЗДА (Nov 5, 2019)

Will fuck for passport and money.


----------



## Overcast (Nov 5, 2019)

Null would probably be a good gal-pal, and I would wish her the best, but I’m just not into her like that.


----------



## Psyduck (Nov 5, 2019)

"I want your splooge all errver me"


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Nov 5, 2019)

Null as a girl would wear cookie monster pj pants and would smell like feet


----------



## No Exit (Nov 5, 2019)

The Fifth Waltz said:


> Null as a girl would wear cookie monster pj pants and would smell like feet


Would he smell like sexy feet or dirty feet?


----------



## Bob Barker (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## FeverGlitch (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Bender (Nov 5, 2019)

She seems like a chill as fuck girl to hang out and play video games or chat shit with, judging from her streams. Would date her.


----------



## Cat Flatulence (Nov 5, 2019)

ОТСТАЛАЯ ПИЗДА said:


> View attachment 997945
> Will fuck for passport and money.


What did you DO.


----------



## Puck (Nov 5, 2019)

Hed smell like hot chips and lies


----------



## Recoil (Nov 5, 2019)

Bob Barker said:


> View attachment 998982


HRT is not FAS


----------



## Turd Burglar (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Cryonic Haunted Bullets (Nov 5, 2019)

... This fucking thread, man.


----------



## Count groudon (Nov 6, 2019)

I’d probably grope him on a train Japanese style until I realized my hand felt greasy and smelled like off-brand Cheetos soaked in week old bacon grease.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Nov 6, 2019)

Lol the fuck?


----------



## glittercum (Nov 8, 2019)

He'd be a pink haired lesbian that smells like garlic and  unironically wears animu merch.


----------



## Dr. Dickhead (Nov 8, 2019)

@Null would smell like a cheese mukbong, and I wouldn't fuck her with male @Null 's dick.

Much love to Supreme Leader (no homo), but I doubt if he went MtF that he'd be my type.


----------



## Lodoss Warrior (Nov 8, 2019)

Do you think that @Null gets embarrassed when she rubs her feet in front of us 
sorry if this offends anyone but i thought it was a funny thing haha


----------



## Null (Nov 8, 2019)

Can you stop fucking tagging me to the same 3 shitty threads over and over again?


----------



## Aquinas (Nov 8, 2019)

You would smell like my brap, because i'd push you down and then use your face as toilet paper


----------



## cruisecontrol4cool (Nov 8, 2019)

Mikeula2099 said:


> now i am curious, has Null ever used the female filter on those pic apps?


Girljosh came up in a Yaniv thread a while ago, so I snapchat filtered a bunch of his photos and posted the best one. Here's all of them. 
Sorry, Null.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Nov 8, 2019)

He'd be a fat dangerhair nonbinary political lesbian and be both jealous of and be attracted to skinny women while working for the glowies. Joshie Moon would also inexplicably smell like fish and pennies.

If I'm going mirror universe, I'm going full mirror universe.


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Nov 9, 2019)

Null would either be an e-girl making meme ahegao faces or a trad femcel who spends the whole day shitposting and hiking in the woods. Either way, a CUTE.


----------



## Mikeula2099 (Nov 9, 2019)

I think Null would be THICC in the ass and hips . And I really feel like she would be into being tied up and dressing up . She probably would not want to cook much and would eat too much junk food and have a messy room but would be a snuggle bug


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 17, 2019)

@NOEL 






I want Noel's candy


----------



## Strange Rope Hero (Nov 24, 2019)

I'd fuck Null just as he is now.


----------



## Shiversblood (Nov 24, 2019)

If Null was a girl I can’t help but to wonder if he would be recieving anal sex from men on a daily basis having cocks slammed directly into his anus with much thrusting if he was actually a girl. He would probably be getting hella laid every single day if he was actually a female because people would be coming out of the wood works demanding anus from him.


----------



## Scooter Braun (Nov 24, 2019)

Don't worry about it I have experience with this sort of thing. We can just raid some dudes sister's closet and wing it.


----------



## LolNoIPLeaksEvenLMFAO (Nov 25, 2019)

I’d ram lady nulls ass so hard.


----------



## TwinkLover6969 (Nov 25, 2019)

Strange Rope Hero said:


> I'd fuck Null just as he is now.


----------



## Mikeula2099 (Dec 8, 2019)

@Null if I mailed you some tow socks and cat ears would you wear them and take a pic if I keep it private?


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Dec 9, 2019)

Just when you think overall thread quality is declining a masterpiece like this comes along.


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Dec 9, 2019)

Would she chew with her mouth closed while self-f e e d i n g though? This is an important question.


----------



## Mikeula2099 (Dec 9, 2019)

MechanicusAdmin said:


> Would she chew with her mouth closed while self-f e e d i n g though? This is an important question.


oh course she would chew with her mouth closed and take small bites to savor the flavor.


----------



## Distant Stare (Dec 9, 2019)

Are autistic girls prime waifu material? Thoughts


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 9, 2019)

Null really exists?


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## pierce your heart (Jan 3, 2020)

Which Doctor? said:


> View attachment 1081380


How do I rate something both  and ?


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jan 3, 2020)

pierce your heart said:


> How do I rate something both  and ?


I think you just did my love. Would you pump and dump a Noel? Or would you put a ring on it?


----------



## pierce your heart (Jan 3, 2020)

Which Doctor? said:


> I think you just did my love. Would you pump and dump a Noel? Or would you put a ring on it?


I wouldn't pump and dump is all I can say with certainty


----------



## Milk Mage (Jan 4, 2020)

Fem!Null would just be Girlvinyl but fatter. And yes, I would absolutely tear through that ass.


----------



## soft kitty (Jan 4, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Jan 4, 2020)

Which Doctor? said:


> View attachment 1081380


If Null and femNull were in a room together, would they fuck or let the oportunity to get laid slip through their fingers?


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jan 4, 2020)

Vlinny Chan said:


> If Null and femNull were in a room together, would they fuck or let the oportunity to get laid slip through their fingers?


I have no idea this is a question for the real Noel and Null


----------



## Nanook Rubs It (Jan 4, 2020)

This is one of the gayest threads I've ever seen. Kill yourselves,faggots.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jan 4, 2020)

Nanook Rubs It said:


> This is one of the gayest threads I've ever seen. Kill yourselves,faggots.


Convert me back with your dim sum pussy


----------



## Nanook Rubs It (Jan 5, 2020)

Which Doctor? said:


> Convert me back with your dim sum pussy


Dim sum pussy so good! It put on sideways! Spread legs make extra happy fun time!


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jan 5, 2020)

cruisecontrol4cool said:


> Girljosh came up in a Yaniv thread a while ago, so I snapchat filtered a bunch of his photos and posted the best one. Here's all of them. View attachment 1001912
> Sorry, Null.



Some of tose I would bang, but i wouldn't brag about any of them


----------



## Shiversblood (Jan 8, 2020)

If null was a girl that would really make life a lot easier for that man.

I am 32 year old. I have noticed that girls who are my own age are way too old for me. I’m no longer interested in girls my own age sexually. Usually they are too fat by the time they get to 32. Even if they are not fat usually they have at least one or two sometimes three kids. (More kids if black but im not looking for black girls) so lots of kids, and they are too mature. The oldest I might be okay with dating is 25 but I would probably prefer to date a 21 year old. 30 and 29 is too mature for me. Also girls get way more picky as they get older. They want a guy with a good job and who has money and his own place. They don’t just want a guy with a job they want a guy with a high paying good job. I don’t have any job. Been more than 10 years since I last worked. And I don’t have my own place. As girls get older they get less attractive but more picky I don’t get that. I’m honestly starting to get to the point where I think ordering a Russian mail order bride who is 18 is the only solution to this difficult question. What do I do?


----------



## Rupin (Jan 12, 2020)

Shiversblood said:


> If null was a girl that would really make life a lot easier for that man.
> 
> I am 32 year old. I have noticed that girls who are my own age are way too old for me. I’m no longer interested in girls my own age sexually. Usually they are too fat by the time they get to 32. Even if they are not fat usually they have at least one or two sometimes three kids. (More kids if black but im not looking for black girls) so lots of kids, and they are too mature. The oldest I might be okay with dating is 25 but I would probably prefer to date a 21 year old. 30 and 29 is too mature for me. Also girls get way more picky as they get older. They want a guy with a good job and who has money and his own place. They don’t just want a guy with a job they want a guy with a high paying good job. I don’t have any job. Been more than 10 years since I last worked. And I don’t have my own place. As girls get older they get less attractive but more picky I don’t get that. I’m honestly starting to get to the point where I think ordering a Russian mail order bride who is 18 is the only solution to this difficult question. What do I do?



so basically, you are looking to pull a Lucas Werner?


----------



## kendraObscura (Mar 2, 2022)

I assumed Null WAS  a girl.


----------



## Panzermensch (Mar 3, 2022)

null would smell like that fucking Secret coconut deodorant and would dress in some edgelord hot topic shit. for the 2nd question, I would do neither, I'm a man who likes other men.


----------



## Merried Senior Comic (Mar 6, 2022)

I'd date a female Null and feed her so she gets big and fat.


----------



## lolcow yoghurt (Mar 6, 2022)

I wish Null were a woman


----------



## marvlouslie (Mar 7, 2022)

Why is this a topic.


----------



## umami's milk (Mar 7, 2022)

he would still smell like asshole napkins. oh wait that's someone else.


----------



## ImagineTheSmell (Mar 13, 2022)

Every MATI stream would have a Nikocado Avocado segment instead of chantel.


----------



## Mountain Gorilla (Mar 13, 2022)

Strawberry


----------



## Apochrypha (Mar 13, 2022)

Shiversblood said:


> If null was a girl that would really make life a lot easier for that man.
> 
> I am 32 year old. I have noticed that girls who are my own age are way too old for me. I’m no longer interested in girls my own age sexually. Usually they are too fat by the time they get to 32. Even if they are not fat usually they have at least one or two sometimes three kids. (More kids if black but im not looking for black girls) so lots of kids, and they are too mature. The oldest I might be okay with dating is 25 but I would probably prefer to date a 21 year old. 30 and 29 is too mature for me. Also girls get way more picky as they get older. They want a guy with a good job and who has money and his own place. They don’t just want a guy with a job they want a guy with a high paying good job. I don’t have any job. Been more than 10 years since I last worked. And I don’t have my own place. As girls get older they get less attractive but more picky I don’t get that. I’m honestly starting to get to the point where I think ordering a Russian mail order bride who is 18 is the only solution to this difficult question. What do I do?


Suck it up and date women your own age. A 21 year old isn't going to fuck you. Settle down and deal with the cards you've been dealt.


----------



## Wormy (Mar 13, 2022)

I wouldn't fuck that stankhole with a balsa wood stunt dick.



Shiversblood said:


> What do I do?


What all incels and loveshys should do; make sure you get your whole head in front of the shotgun.


----------



## JamusActimus (Mar 15, 2022)

Apochrypha said:


> Suck it up and date women your own age. A 21 year old isn't going to fuck you. Settle down and deal with the cards you've been dealt.


Shiverblood is a 8/10 tho he can get young pussy.


----------

